# Which single tubes work best with 5/16 Steel balls?



## Popcorn (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm currently using Tex Shooter's flat bands with 5/16 steel ammo, and they work well. I've made a slingshot with bands that come around the side of the forks like I've seen Bill Hays do, for shooting through the forks. I've also tried Bill's method of drawing the line down the center of the band for aiming. I've found this makes it much easier for me to shoot more accurately than using bands which go over the top of the slingshot, as on my first slingshot. (Thanks, Bill!)

I think if I used a single tube in the same fashion (around the side of the forks), the tube would provide a great aiming/sight picture. So, which single tubes would people recommend with this 5/16 ammo, for a good balance of power and tube longevity? (The tube might also be looped at the very end to connect to the forks, but be single the rest of the way).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ultravisitor (Oct 21, 2012)

5/16 is quite small.

i shoot 8mm ammo, wich is almost the same size, with single 2040.

its cheap and you can always double it for bigger ammo.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The light tube from Tex in the vendors section works great for single tube and light ammo combo.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Gotta love 2040 tubes... And in case you are unfamiliar with the term. 2040 is a tube that is 4.0mm OD AND 2.0mm ID


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

i recently got a picklefork as a gift from capnjoe, banded up with the light black tubing from simpleshot (Hygenic corp 3050) at approx 6" active length, with a rayshot supersure superpouch. they shoot light ammo like a dream. but honestly, they are the only tubes ive tried so far.

cheers, remco


----------

